# Next Car - Astra VXR or Focus ST?



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Evening all, I'm looking for a new car in march next year, and have arrived at the following two cars.

Either an Arden Blue Astra VXR, or an Electric Orange Focus ST.

The obvious decision is the focus but i'd like everyones opinions on here on what they would prefer and what experience they have of the two.

The Astra has 237BHP from a 2.0T, but the Focus has 225BHP from a 2.5T, I prefer the sound of the focus a lot more, but like the look of the astra.

So I'm completely confused about what to get, Both of my cars at present are going to be sold by march.

The only Spanner in the works is that i'm currently driving an Astra SRi 150BHP XP, and I do like it its just really cheaply put together.

Cheers!

Dec!


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

And before it gets said, I'm not like Nocarbs and I genuinely will be getting the car, and will happily put photos of myself and I:wub:UK-M posters in my hand!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

same... i prefur the sound of th focus but the astra looks top doller


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

both common as muck is the only input i have lol. apart from if your current astra is poorly built then the vxr will be too


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

none of them ......golf gt.tdi . is what you should be lookin at


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I wouldn't even consider a Vauxhall but I have always disliked them...... I do like a nice Audi though 

Focus for me if it was a choice.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

roblee said:


> none of them ......golf gt.tdi . is what you should be lookin at


Currently a moderator on a local VW forum, as I have just sold my mk2 Golf VR6 2.8, I want to move away from VW's as i really do prefer the looks and aesthetics of the VXR and ST, do enjoy the poke of the GT TDi if its got the PD170 engine though!

Up here they aren't really that popular (north east) Especially amongst my mates who all drive mk2 golfs, Capris, mk2 Escorts etc.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

switch said:


> I wouldn't even consider a Vauxhall but I have always disliked them...... I do like a nice Audi though
> 
> Focus for me if it was a choice.


I like Audis, however i'll get 6.5k for my astra, and just got 2k for my VR6, and will maybe be able to save another thousand by march, so i'll have 7.5K for my next car, as i don't want to get finance. For 7.5K i'm looking at A3's with the 3.2 V6 DSG and they have hundreds of thousands of miles on!


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

AndrewB said:


> I think the focus is a bit chav like, espically the orange.
> 
> I like the golf gti
> 
> ...


I'd love an ED30, but my budget won't stretch upto 12k for a mk5 GTi, As much as I like them, and as much as i'd have all the VW fanboys frothing over it on my site, Its either the ST or the VXR now, Also the mk5 drives horrendously.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

AndrewB said:


> this is a bit different and not every chav has one, also lovely in the yellow
> 
> http://pistonheads.com/sales/3384880.htm


i'd keep well away from reno's


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

I miss my old mk2, was a weekend car, stripped out and was absolutely fantastic, just been sold for £2300 on Mk2 owners club, and I nearly cried seeing veronica drive away.




























Sorry for the huge images.

And i'll never get another Renault, my first car was a Silver 172, and it fell to bits, went in for an MOT and came back with 900 quid parts list ahha!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

astra hands down out of those 2


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Audi r8


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Impulse2903 said:


> I miss my old mk2, was a weekend car, stripped out and was absolutely fantastic, just been sold for £2300 on Mk2 owners club, and I nearly cried seeing veronica drive away.


nice that ...........love the mk2's


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Audi r8


One can only wish mate.

Veronica was my pride and joy mate, Quickest thing i've ever sat in, 2.8 VR6 is why i want a 2.5 5 Pot in the ST.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Audi r8


Get in touch with Nocarbs about that


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Get in touch with Nocarbs about that


I want a car to be mine mate and not something i've sat in and took photos.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Focus, anything but orange heard it's a mare to respray so if you have a ding get that wallet out.

Never a vxr, understeer for one and image i think they're 100x more chav than a focus.

Plus it always remind me of liverpool, where my god awful ex lives they're vauxhall mad there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

ST m8 all the way, Astra dives like crap in anything other than straight lines.

Focus handles well, and goes like stink. Got one myself, thirsty bugger but great


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've driven both and I'll say both cars are good in different ways the focus around corners no doubt you feel in more control as the front end of the astra is alot more work but the reason behind that which is also the the reason I would have the astra if we are talking about pretty much standard cars is the power delivery is so aggressive when it hits boost in really is adrenaline pumping.

But saying that both cars a very tuneable at not a huge cost depending on how mad you go!

So in short the ford the safe bet the VXR the slightly mad choice


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Focus, anything but orange heard it's a mare to respray so if you have a ding get that wallet out.
> 
> Never a vxr, understeer for one and image i think they're 100x more chav than a focus.
> 
> Plus it always remind me of liverpool, where my god awful ex lives they're vauxhall mad there.


If i get one mate it'll be orange! it needs to be orange haha, but I could maybe push to a Performance Blue Focus.

A friend of mine goes through cars like shoes, and he's got a bmw 7 series now, but before that he had a ST, and before that, a VXR. He said the VXR wouldn't put power down.

I'd never get a skoda mate, I want something that turns heads, And tbh a fabia won't do that, and tbh, lots of people have GTi's


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

AndrewB said:


> If i had 7.5k id buy this
> 
> http://pistonheads.com/sales/3312826.htm
> 
> and keep the 2k change, pretty much bullet proof and good for 200,000 miles and good mph. Not everyones taste but hey im a bit boring and wouldnt waste my money on a 200bhp petrol, agreed it would be fun. But expensive lol


Had an Octavia vrs, v nice motor tbh. Would buy another one.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Had an Octavia vrs, v nice motor tbh. Would buy another one.


But did it turn heads? The main reason for me for getting something like an ST or VXR is so people hear it coming a miles away, and turn heads when it drives past. TBH a skoda doesn't. Albeit there very nice cars, and i know the Fabia has kept up with my Astra a few times.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

And Dave are they really as thirsty as what is made out?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

S2000 or 525 twin turbo derv


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

I wouldnt touch VXR mate of mine is on his 3rd turbo @ 700 a time. pricey parts , go for some quality japanese motor. you could get a nice prodrive sti prezza


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

I had an ST for 2 years and loved it, great car.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

AndrewB said:


> a 7.5k st or vxr turns heads :confused1:
> 
> must be a ****ty area where chavs drive vtr's and corsa's


In fact its not a ****ty area, but how many 19 year olds do you know with an ST/VXR? I'm not even going to consider everytime i look on gumtree that any car with racing stripes and ****ty rep alloys have all been from northern ireland.

General Lee - Good and bad points of the ST please mate if you don't mind


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

If it was me mate I'd get the ST, The VXR is lovelly but inside is dog turd. Plus a exhaust system on the ST n ur laughing


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wings said:


> If it was me mate I'd get the ST, The VXR is lovelly but inside is dog turd. Plus a exhaust system on the ST n ur laughing


With me having the astra at the moment i'll kind of feel as if i haven't got a new car, just a quicker one of my older car. The interior of an ST is lovely tbh if i get an ST-3, with heated leather and stuff!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

One Bad point about the ST is the fuel economy. I had one for the week and it was as bad as my scooby. I got average 16mpg


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I personally wouldn't buy neither but the Astra looks alot better but got slated on top gear about the under/over steer plus Ive always been told to stay away from Vauxhall. Me personally will NEVER buy anything apart from Audi again!

I've had a-

Peugeot 205 1.9 XTDT 'first car'

Ford focus zetec 2.0 turbo

VW golf 2.0 TDI

Audi A4 S Line 2.0 TDI special edition

And I've currently got a VW Passat 1.9 TDI 'worse car I've owned' maybe I've just had bad luck with cars but the only one that never let me down was the A4. I will be getting another A4 or maybe a S4 the end of next year...


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

big ste said:


> I personally wouldn't buy neither but the Astra looks alot better but got slated on top gear about the under/over steer plus Ive always been told to stay away from Vauxhall. Me personally will NEVER buy anything apart from Audi again!
> 
> I've had a-
> 
> ...


TBH i don't know about the VXR but my 150BHP derv puts power down lovely, and sticks like glue in corners, i know another 100BHP is a lot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> And Dave are they really as thirsty as what is made out?


If you put your toe down yes m8, 15-20mpg if your lucky

But if you drive normally youll get 25ish on the streets. I drove to derby and back the other week 90 mile each way, managed 32 mpg steady 70-80 all the way there back, just keep the revs low.

They are great to drive tho, love it


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dave said:


> If you put your toe down yes m8, 15-20mpg if your lucky
> 
> But if you drive normally youll get 25ish on the streets. I drove to derby and back the other week 90 mile each way, managed 32 mpg steady 70-80 all the way there back, just keep the revs low.


It's gonna be a big jump from 60mpg on a run i get out of the derv. I want something to discourage me from doing as many miles, as i drive and drive and drive in the derv, and i just want to be able to stop driving hundreds of miles a week!


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

AndrewB said:


> O impulse your showing your age with that comment, and i actually live less than 60mins down the A1 from you


Well why come and be an ****, Saying I must live in a ****ty area?

And why does your location thingy say Northern Ireland?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> It's gonna be a big jump from 60mpg on a run i get out of the derv. I want something to discourage me from doing as many miles, as i drive and drive and drive in the derv, and i just want to be able to stop driving hundreds of miles a week!


Haha this will certainly stop you, that or put a good dint in your wallet


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dave said:


> Haha this will certainly stop you, that or put a good dint in your wallet


If you don't mind me asking Dave, how much do you put in a week, and how many miles do you do a week?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TBH i think both are Chav cars and i hate'um, + both are made by crap companies and will probably breakdown all the time over a certain milage, 30K

if it was me id look and see if i could pick up a Seat Leon R, in white. Proper head turner and produced under Audi so the build quality is very good


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

I dont do many miles m8, work from home mostly.

A full tank of premium petrol is about £60-65, Ive had upto 350 mile from a full tank taking it easy.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

All you would have to do is put a tuning box on your derv and your talking pritty much the same performance as the vxr, tuning wise i would go for the focus as the astra chassis cannot take a huge amount of power,if its sound and excitement your after have you considered a type R


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh said:


> All you would have to do is put a tuning box on your derv and your talking pritty much the same performance as the vxr, tuning wise i would go for the focus as the astra chassis cannot take a huge amount of power,if its sound and excitement your after have you considered a type R


If i was going to get a Honda mate it would be an integra, as I love the way they look.

Cheers dave, Thats the numbers i was looking for, as I'll probably put 50 quid in a week for doing 280 miles a week.


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Impulse2903 said:


> If i was going to get a Honda mate it would be an integra, as I love the way they look.
> 
> Cheers dave, Thats the numbers i was looking for, as I'll probably put 50 quid in a week for doing 280 miles a week.


Carnt say im a fan of the integra much prefere the civic but im sure the integra type r would be about the same.

Also clubber lang good shout on the cupra


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

out of interest, what would you be paying for insurance on both models?


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> out of interest, what would you be paying for insurance on both models?


1650 on VXR, 1850 on ST-3.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Astra vxr all day long!


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Impulse2903 said:


> 1650 on VXR, 1850 on ST-3.


Seams cheap for your age mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> 1650 on VXR, 1850 on ST-3.


Why is it so high m8, young?


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh said:


> Seams cheap for your age mate


19, 2Y NCB, no points, and I'm blessed with a decent postcode in Newcastle mate, Even so, to get insured on my dads Jag XF is 5-6k haha!


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dave said:


> Why is it so high m8, young?


Yeah mate, 19.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Cupra


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> Yeah mate, 19.


Ahh fair does, thats cheap for your age id say.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

I never liked the interiors of the cupra's, look cheap made of **** plastic


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

The ST is tunable up to about 300BHP 350ft/lbs with the right map, exhaust, induction and intercooler ..... any more power requires a bigger turbo costing £££ and the danger of cracking the block....The 2.5 T5 engine is bored out and weak between the cylinders...The RS has ceramic liners to over come this...the other thing the RS has is a quaife differential to help put down the power

another problem tuning the ST is that the standard clutch isnt man enough, and needs changing due to either clutch, or flywheel slip....point to remember is the fly is a DMF and has to be changed with the clutch 

smaller problems are the increased torque causing messy gear change...but a simple uprated torque mount is all thats needed, and costs a few quid

honestly...standard the ST isnt all that impressive...but once tuned, it is truely faster than an older M3 (not V8 new model)

All of the above requires a specialist insurance company, and will more than double the premium

BTW there is a factory ford aproved ST tuned by Mountune, which is around 260BHP....pretty quick, and easilly insured

The standard brakes and susspension are fantastic...but a cheap set of eibach springs drop it down an inch, and it will handle even better!!

It will eat tyres...and if tuned, driving like a granny will yield 20mpg....any faster and your around 15mpg!!!

in summary....the ST is average...but tuned its a monster...but it costs a fortune to do so....it really does need the expensive transmision changes...and a LSD is a must to lay the power down on the road

BTW

to who ever said get a golf GT TDi........i had one...it was slow and handled like a bouncy castle....4 years of hatred tied up in an ugly silver mistake!!!


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

That sums up the focus then nice post jimmy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not a fan of Vauxhalls on any level and the ST got some great reveiws on Top Gear so that would be my choice.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cheers mate really appreciate the above. The one thing thats stopping me getting the ST is i prefer the aesthetics of the VXR.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Impulse2903 said:


> Cheers mate really appreciate the above. The one thing thats stopping me getting the ST is i prefer the aesthetics of the VXR.


It does the look the bollox mate l must admit but never liked the interiors, gears or build of the Vauxhall


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Echo the MK2 Leon Cupra suggestions.

A 2007 Cupra (MK2 Cupra R was only released in 2010, so £7.5k isn't going to get you one) can be had for about £8k in good condition. MPG will be 28-32 depending on how you drive. Agree that the interiors leave little to be desired compared to a top of the range Golf or an Audi, but the cabin of a Cupra is a nicer place to be than an ST or VXR imo. The black interior and carbon fibre dash look great.

With regards to tuning - £500 remap later and you're running 300bhp with better brakes than any similar cars. Capable of reaching 360-370bhp with a couple of grand chucked at it.

Best hot hatch of its era IMO. The Focus RS and Audi S3 pip it now, but will cost far, far more.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

focus rs.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a Focus and it's such an awesome car


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

hmmm. I'm gonna do a lot of soul searching as i absolutely love the aesthetics and looks of the VXR, and its cheaper to insure than a ST, and its got more BHP, but, I really want one of the 2.


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Impulse2903 said:


> hmmm. I'm gonna do a lot of soul searching as i absolutely love the aesthetics and looks of the VXR, and its cheaper to insure than a ST, and its got more BHP, but, I really want one of the 2.


Have you driven them both? I guess it depends what you want - the better drive or the better look. Before I bought my Evo, I looked at allsorts - Boxsters, Z4's, VX220's, s2000's, etc... Originally I wanted a quick car to ponce about in, but I drove a Scooby and an Evo on the recommendation of my brother and I couldn't see any good reason not to get an Evo. As has been said earlier, you can alter the performance of each car by tuning and uprating brakes, suspension, etc... so the drive can be altered to a point, as can the looks of the car (again, to a point).

For not much more than your budget, you could have a carrera 4s killing Evo. Mine's an Evo 8, fq300 with a few gentle modifications to run at 354bhp. I'll sell it before Christmas - probably about £8.5-9k depending on current market (if the market is as crap as I expect, I'll just keep hold of it).

How come you've settled on these 2 cars? Do you need back seats? S2000's are a lovely car to drive and there should be a few bargains knocking about at this time of year. MPG is going to be pretty terrible on all of these types of cars, as is insurance (given your age), tyres, brake pads, servicing, etc... No one buys a quick car that's cheap to run because they don't exist. I must admit, I prefer the look of the Vauxhall, but I haven't driven either of them and I would base my decision mainly on that. Good luck with the search.


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

bmw 330d remapped


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

paul25601 said:


> bmw 330d remapped


I'll put a screenshot of my drive on here mate, nothing RWD survives in the winter. My dad usually hires a A3 Quattro in the winter, just to get him in and out the drive, It's like a stage from the GB rally. The Red line is my drive lol!


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

pod13 said:


> Have you driven them both? I guess it depends what you want - the better drive or the better look. Before I bought my Evo, I looked at allsorts - Boxsters, Z4's, VX220's, s2000's, etc... Originally I wanted a quick car to ponce about in, but I drove a Scooby and an Evo on the recommendation of my brother and I couldn't see any good reason not to get an Evo. As has been said earlier, you can alter the performance of each car by tuning and uprating brakes, suspension, etc... so the drive can be altered to a point, as can the looks of the car (again, to a point).
> 
> For not much more than your budget, you could have a carrera 4s killing Evo. Mine's an Evo 8, fq300 with a few gentle modifications to run at 354bhp. I'll sell it before Christmas - probably about £8.5-9k depending on current market (if the market is as crap as I expect, I'll just keep hold of it).
> 
> How come you've settled on these 2 cars? Do you need back seats? S2000's are a lovely car to drive and there should be a few bargains knocking about at this time of year. MPG is going to be pretty terrible on all of these types of cars, as is insurance (given your age), tyres, brake pads, servicing, etc... No one buys a quick car that's cheap to run because they don't exist. I must admit, I prefer the look of the Vauxhall, but I haven't driven either of them and I would base my decision mainly on that. Good luck with the search.


I've arrived on these two cars mate cause really like both of them, Test drove the VXR, but not the ST yet. I need the rear seats and boot space mate, I appreciate that running costs of an ST is going to be horrendous, but I love the look and sound of the ST, and Enjoyed the way the VXR drove, however it felt a lot like my Astra derv.

I know i'm looking at ST's and VXR's, but I really cannot afford anything Jap really, Things like Scoobys and Evos are just out of my price range for insurance and running costs.

My main thing i want is something which drives like a normal car, feels comfortable and is generally a nice place to be, but yet goes like **** off a stick!


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

something quattro? s3 etc is your drive uphill?


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

paul25601 said:


> something quattro? s3 etc is your drive uphill?


It's up and down mate, I'd love an S3, but for 7.5k, I'm gonna end up with something with ridiculous miles on.

I always remember last winter when we had horrendous snow, and my dad had took the jag to work with him, and remembering hearing a grown man shouting and screaming at the car from the end of the drive, then coming down and asking my mam if he's allowed to use her car to tow his down the drive.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have a focus st3 and i love it the only downside to me is the mpg as i only use it to go to the gym and a short distance to work so mpg is low. i am looking at selling it soon as i am in the process of buying my first house. i would love to keep it but the extra deposit would be better (so the mrs says) lol.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

my st love it and got a bluefin chip. gonna be a sad day when it goes.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Both extremely boring cars to drive... I honestly rather get a 306 gti. In your budget, fun to drive, but older.... If you don't care much about the looks... if you do, I'd stick to the focus.


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Heard nowt but good reviews from the ST like.

My mate had a red astra VXR, loved it looked amazing, but thought it was a death trap haha got rid of it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

hermie07 said:


> View attachment 67795
> 
> 
> my st love it and got a bluefin chip. gonna be a sad day when it goes.


Aye thinking about getting the bluefin chip on mine


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dave said:


> Aye thinking about getting the bluefin chip on mine


does make a real difference mate the only downside to it is in the wet the torque steer is lively. but it keeps you awake lol. my mate has a dreamscience chip and his is a bit quicker than mine.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Probably not a lot of help as you obviously after something newer. But I'd have something like this if I wanted to be different: http://pistonheads.com/sales/3351726.htm

Here are another 2 options: http://pistonheads.com/sales/2616504.htm, http://pistonheads.com/sales/3230346.htm

Pound for pound though it'd be hard to beat this: http://pistonheads.com/sales/3351813.htm - exactly the same as my last car, same colour too.

and yes, I realise they are not everyone's cup of tea... but I like fixing cars ok :lol:


----------



## j11hnb (Dec 2, 2010)

Civic type r or s2k matey. Although both will be hard to get out the drive.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Civic, like the seat as a head turner, s2000 as awesome, rx8 which I don't know toomuch about but heard good things.

As for the st and vxr, heard good things about the st, like the look of the vxr.

Not much help but the best I got.

Plus my xf sv8 don't have much trouble with the snow round here


----------



## johnforman (Aug 14, 2010)

my vxr


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Love love love my VXR, and yes she might be a bit' chavvy' drives like a dream and looks fecking fantastic... :thumb:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Theyre both a fek sight better than the xr2i I owned in '96/7. Which was pretty cool with the infinity speakers and sony head unit. Or so I thought at the time.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

you want one of these boyo, i miss mine with a passion 9k limiter, rear wheel drive and feels like a go-cart


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Impulse2903 said:


> I like Audis, however i'll get 6.5k for my astra, and just got 2k for my VR6, and will maybe be able to save another thousand by march, so i'll have 7.5K for my next car, as i don't want to get finance. For 7.5K i'm looking at A3's with the 3.2 V6 DSG and they have hundreds of thousands of miles on!


Unlike NoAudi, I do have an A3 3.2 V6 with DSG and would take it over the VXR or ST any day if only for the superior build quality.


----------



## BROKEN777 (Aug 3, 2011)

Man up and get a loan and get the 2011 dodge challenger 6.3ltr supercharged engine 500BHP 500LBS of torque im sure ur have fun in it =D



Chris.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

ill throw another one into the mix as IMO best hot hatch ever! ep3 civic type r handles the best has the best engine really does start to produce numbers when tuned! only downside the stinking chavs have give it a bad name but its by far the best hatch everr


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

xkrdan said:


> ill throw another one into the mix as IMO best hot hatch ever! ep3 civic type r handles the best has the best engine really does start to produce numbers when tuned! only downside the stinking chavs have give it a bad name but its by far the best hatch everr


Another downside, it looks like a old ladies shopping cart!


----------



## BROKEN777 (Aug 3, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Another downside, it looks like a old ladies shopping cart!


Total agree with ya lol.. altho i beg to differ with being the best hatch >.<

Chris.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Another downside, it looks like a old ladies shopping cart!


NEVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :ban: lol


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

BROKEN777 said:


> Total agree with ya lol.. altho i beg to differ with being the best hatch >.<
> 
> Chris.


 :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: lol


----------



## BROKEN777 (Aug 3, 2011)

xkrdan said:


> :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: lol


it all comes down to if u want looks or power lol??

Power then u got **** like RS focus run rings around it and even the VXR astra even with the under steering **** it has.. =D

Chris.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Dave said:


> Aye thinking about getting the bluefin chip on mine


i went with dreamscience....but even with just the remap...the clutch/dmf started to slip....even before i made the other changes


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

just buy a evo fq400 and be done with it


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

i disagree with you chris my cousin had a supercharged one pushing 300 bhp bye bye astra


----------



## BROKEN777 (Aug 3, 2011)

xkrdan said:


> i disagree with you chris my cousin had a supercharged one pushing 300 bhp bye bye astra


yep now race them stock =).. or go find a 400bhp astra its all the same mate mods make a huge difference i think its better to choose one from stock then work the maths out,,

Its sort of like saying a skyline would beat a dodge challenger with mods maybe so.. without mods i highly doubt it one bit lol =D

Chris.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

St every time for me. Vxr's are hidious inside and gives the worst drive of the two.

St's sound lovely with a with a cat back/sports cat too. Don't like the orange colour tho.

My mate has a blue 5 door st2, has bluefin chip reader/cat back/sports cat/intake/bigger intercooler and it goes very well. Torque is immense.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

xkrdan said:


> ill throw another one into the mix as IMO best hot hatch ever! ep3 civic type r handles the best has the best engine really does start to produce numbers when tuned! only downside the stinking chavs have give it a bad name but its by far the best hatch everr


Dc2 owns the ep3 in evey way. By far the best drivers car and rated the best handling ff driven car ever.

And yes i have owned both before you say lol.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Civic Type-R GT. Looks awsome, sounds awsome. Only 200 BHP, but still dusts a VXR or ST.

Factor in £400 for a hondata and £200 for a custom map for it and it will be a VXR killer.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

gaz_0001 said:


> Civic Type-R GT. Looks awsome, sounds awsome. Only 200 BHP, but still dusts a VXR or ST.
> 
> Factor in £400 for a hondata and £200 for a custom map for it and it will be a VXR killer.


No it won't lol.

Had k-pro on my old ep3 with tegiwa m/dc mani/cat back and it wouldn't dust a vxr in a straight line, coners no prob lol. Under rated cars (speed wise)


----------



## BROKEN777 (Aug 3, 2011)

gaz_0001 said:


> Civic Type-R GT. Looks awsome, sounds awsome. Only 200 BHP, but still dusts a VXR or ST.
> 
> Factor in £400 for a hondata and £200 for a custom map for it and it will be a VXR killer.


i think its all comes down to whos behind the wheel really >.<

yeah VXR do have **** under-steer etc etc but they do have a faster 0 - 60mph time then the civic so mainly depends whos behind the wheel =D

But yeah civics are nice cars esp the older shape

me personally im more in to imports / muscle cars...

Bodybuilder + muscle car best combo both huge lol..

Chris.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cheers All.

My heart really is saying to get the ST! Gonna go test drive one and see if its good to get up and down the drive in, if not i'll park it on the street!

Love the noise, and It's gonna be either orange or Blue!


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> No it won't lol.
> 
> Had k-pro on my old ep3 with tegiwa m/dc mani/cat back and it wouldn't dust a vxr in a straight line, coners no prob lol. Under rated cars (speed wise)


ah nice a man who knows his stuff about civ's where did you have the work done mate? my cousin just sold his sti and bought his 3rd type r currently got a dc manifold, skunk 2 exhaust and tegiwa induction going for the kpro in jan and the rotrex end of next year


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

xkrdan said:


> ah nice a man who knows his stuff about civ's where did you have the work done mate? my cousin just sold his sti and bought his 3rd type r currently got a dc manifold, skunk 2 exhaust and tegiwa induction going for the kpro in jan and the rotrex end of next year


Tdi north/ABP mate.

Great cars bud, i've owned 2 ctrs. Sold the last one 6 months ago to but a dc2, had that 4month and was too difficult to live with every day.

Just bought a wrx uk300 prodrive.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Tdi north/ABP mate.
> 
> Great cars bud, i've owned 2 ctrs. Sold the last one 6 months ago to but a dc2, had that 4month and was too difficult to live with every day.
> 
> Just bought a wrx uk300 prodrive.


nice mate my cousin had his done up in warrington at tdi north too, its been years since iv been the type r hes just bought hes using some company in westmids

yer i sin your thread i commented on that too


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

if you get the ST, for your xmas wishlist have a look here..

http://www.dreamscience-automotive.co.uk/

and there is a wealth of info found at the owners club...

http://www.focusstoc.com/forums/

the forum is resticted....for full access including tons of second hand tuning items you need to pay a £10= subscription


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> if you get the ST, for your xmas wishlist have a look here..
> 
> http://www.dreamscience-automotive.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Joined up the other day, Will pay the subscription when the ST arrives  It'll be a while until the ST arrives, probably April. And It'll either be a DS map, or a straight through exhaust and a new private plate, as I've just been offered a small fortune for my current plate.


----------



## jaymz247 (Aug 5, 2011)

As a Corsa VXR driver I recommend the Astra ^^ but the new one is due out in the next year if you are willing to wait. And its a focus RS competitor


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

It's up to you really.. If you're not going to be doing any performance modifications at all go for the VXR.. Although if you're going to do mods, go with the Focus ST and get the M290 kit from Mountune! I went and saw it at the weekend and it's the nuts, I've got a Fiesta Zetec S Mk7 Mountune and it's the bollocks!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Impulse2903 said:


> Joined up the other day, Will pay the subscription when the ST arrives  It'll be a while until the ST arrives, probably April. And It'll either be a DS map, or a straight through exhaust and a new private plate, as I've just been offered a small fortune for my current plate.


the map will make far greater difference than an exhaust

the good thing about most tuning companies, is they have more powerful maps, the more mods you make

ds sell a device that alows you to choose different maps, switching as much as you like, depending on what mods you have


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

DanMac said:


> It's up to you really.. If you're not going to be doing any performance modifications at all go for the VXR.. Although if you're going to do mods, go with the Focus ST and get the M290 kit from Mountune! I went and saw it at the weekend and it's the nuts, I've got a Fiesta Zetec S Mk7 Mountune and it's the bollocks!


i think im correct in saying the m290 is more expensive than the ds stage 3...it has less mods, it is less bhp...it doesnt include the eibach lowering springs, and doesnt keep ford warrantee like the m260 does

tbh the DS is pretty much the st tuning leader right now

however....the mountune IS a great package....just losing the edge to DS by a tad 

but all in all....£2500 is a fat dollop of wedge to pay in one go...which is why the ds tuning is best option...you buy the plug'n'play tuning device and upgrade in the OBD port in less than 10 minutes

when you increase mods as your pocket money allows, you change maps to suit

this way all mods can be done slowly over time, and the maps are all there when you need them


----------

